# Help me decide on my net pet - Scorp or Tarantula? POLL INCLUDED!



## Duke (Jun 18, 2008)

Yay! Everyone loves a poll!

Spill your pros and cons here. Please no fighting between comments. I don't want this to become like a PS3 Vs Xbox debate.


I'm stumped because both are interesting creatures, priced roughly the same, and require pretty much the same maintenance.
ATM I'm willing to go all out for the biggest and BADDEST critter :twisted:


Also, I know of Greg Bylund's beauties, but I hear mention of some guy called Steve, who's that?

Cheers.
~Duke


----------



## aoife (Jun 18, 2008)

scorpions are winning, i had 2 southern rock scorps only 1 left  they are beautiful.
i wish we could keep *Death Stalker* Scorpions in Oz. They are my favourite! Check them out!


----------



## Vixen (Jun 18, 2008)

Personal preference, as you said they pretty much require the same amount of tending too anyway.

Easy way - get both!

Ive had scorpions in the past, awsome critters! Im now getting a T for the first time in a few weeks, and will probly get more scorps also


----------



## Renagade (Jun 18, 2008)

i've had scorps and still got a flinders range. i voted T cos my scorp is underground going through it's next instar and it is dead boring at the moment.


----------



## fraser888 (Jun 18, 2008)

I would go with a scorpian, alot harder to loose, alot more friendly. But needs alot more care I.E. heating conditions etc.


----------



## Duke (Jun 18, 2008)

Can you elaborate on loosing the critter, and also heating requirements?
Is it because of the webs, that a Tarantula can escape?

Also I plan on putting the tank on top of my beardie fluoro hood if I need heating. It keeps a constant temp over the tube elements, and I can choose temps from toasty-warm through to room-temp.


----------



## Pythonking (Jun 18, 2008)

squish the spider go the scorp


----------



## Hetty (Jun 18, 2008)

Snake


----------



## hornet (Jun 20, 2008)

scorpions are harder to care for than spiders, all depends what your after. Steve nunn is a breeder up north, probably one of the best in aus. Another guy with a great rep is brendan stent. Mark newton should have some scorps available and Greg at the green scorp has them all in the one place.


----------



## Luke1 (Jun 20, 2008)

i like scorps more! things they are cool!


----------



## beckyreptilegirl (Jun 20, 2008)

*dont get a tarantula there yucky*

i would get a scorp because they are not as hairy or gross 

i hate spiders there really freaky


----------



## addy (Jun 20, 2008)

Scorpions couldn't be any less active. spiders aren't insackly on the ball either. Try pet crickets! at least they hop about and are feedable to other pets.


----------



## hornet (Jun 20, 2008)

addy said:


> Scorpions couldn't be any less active. spiders aren't insackly on the ball either. Try pet crickets! at least they hop about and are feedable to other pets.



all depends on species, buthids are quite active, out and about all the time. Urodacus tend to hide alot tho


----------



## addy (Jun 20, 2008)

you know as a kid i used to catch scorpions and put them on large ant mounds. Don't know the species of ant, large green ants. The scorpions used to masacre houndreds of them before either becoming over incumbant and torn to peices or escaping the mound altogether. But in an enclosure they did nothing! and everyone i know who's had one as a pet says the same thing. I guess they were Urodacus. 

Want to breed an ant mound?!


----------



## Karadiddly (Jun 20, 2008)

the mexican redknee tarantula looks pretty good,mind you i dont think it's allowed in australia

http://animaldiversity.ummz.umich.e...ones/redkneetarantula_pic00104.jpg/medium.jpg


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Jun 20, 2008)

a grasshopper?


----------



## Tsubakai (Jun 20, 2008)

I think you are more likely to end up with a pet hole if you get a T than if you get a scorp. But if you pick the right species you'll enjoy either just as much.


----------



## hornet (Jun 20, 2008)

addy said:


> you know as a kid i used to catch scorpions and put them on large ant mounds. Don't know the species of ant, large green ants. The scorpions used to masacre houndreds of them before either becoming over incumbant and torn to peices or escaping the mound altogether. But in an enclosure they did nothing! and everyone i know who's had one as a pet says the same thing. I guess they were Urodacus.
> 
> Want to breed an ant mound?!



Urodaus are the most commonly kept. They are one of the easyer genera to keeo and some species get quite large but are rather boring.


----------



## Duke (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks for all the input guys.
I'll decide in the next week or so when I sort out my funds.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jun 21, 2008)

Go th T, i keep both and you cant go past the way a T feeds from its burrow.
A scorpion can tend to get a tad boring too.


----------



## Manda1032 (Jun 22, 2008)

I love them both, if you want big AND easy to keep tho (I can't believe I'm gonna say this) go a spider. most pet stores sell Yashenkoi (spelling bad...been at work) and those desert scorps are one of the difficult ones to keep.
but i do love my scorps, death stalkers are quick but i'd love an emperor scorp or a large thai forest scorp just for their size!


----------

